# crash of cymbals



## Na'ilah

what do you call the sound that cymbals make in Spanish?  I am looking for a noun or a gerund, i.e.

crash of cymbols = el retinido de los címbalos ?
cymbols crashing = los címbalos resonando ?

Gracias.


----------



## Lerma

_*Sonido/retumbar de címbalos*_


----------



## Na'ilah

Gracias, Lerma, ¿Se puede decir:

Retiñir/Sonar los címbalos

?


----------



## Lerma

_Retiñir _no me suena de nada. En este contexto _*retumbar *_es la que suena mejor a mi juicio.


----------



## Na'ilah

Entonces se puede decir "El señor retumbó los címbalos" ?


----------



## Lerma

_*Hizo retumbar*_*  los címbalos*


----------



## Na'ilah

ah, ya.  Gracias, Lerma.


----------



## Agró

Los címbalos (no cimbales) son unos platillos metálicos de la familia de la percusión. Creo que el mejor verbo en este caso es "tañer" y el sustantivo "tañido".


----------



## Na'ilah

y así, como propones tú Agró, sería "hacer tañer los címbalos" (lo que hace la person que los toca).


----------



## Lerma

Agró said:


> Los címbalos (no cimbales) son unos platillos metálicos de la familia de la percusión. Creo que el mejor verbo en este caso es "tañer" y el sustantivo "tañido".



Tienes razón, Agró. No me di cuenta antes de que me ha salido un híbrido de címbalos y timbales. Ahora lo edito. En cualquier caso, y aun estando de acuerdo con que _*tañer *_es correcto, creo que *retumbar *también lo es. Saludos y gracias. Lerma.


----------



## Na'ilah

Pero cómo lo usas? 

"El señor tañó/hizo tañer los címbalos"


----------



## Lerma

Si eliges _*tañer*_, debes decir _*tañó los címbalos *_porque el verbo es transitivo en esta acepción. Sin embargo _*retumbar *_es intransitivo y no se puede retumbar los címbalos.


----------



## ricardo_arjona

Nadie dice _tañer_. Creo que nadie que hable español entendería qué significa _tañer_, por más que sea la palabra correcta. _Hizo sonar_ es muchísimo más común. Además, nadie dice _címbalos_, todos decimos _platillos_.

_El señor hizo sonar los platillos._


----------



## Na'ilah

Gracias a los tres.


----------



## Lerma

Al parecer se puede decir _*platos*_, _*platillos*_, _*címbalos *_y _*cimbales*_, También en España se les llama _*platillos *_mayoritariamente. En ese caso sería _*tocar los platillos*_ la expresión más utilizada

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Platillos


----------



## ricardo_arjona

Así es. Yo jamás en mi vida había escuchado _címbalos_, y mucho menos _tañer_. (Por supuesto, ésto no significa que no sean las palabras correctas, pero ¿qué importan las palabras correctas si nadie entiende el mensaje?)


----------



## Na'ilah

tocar los platillos suena bien.  The simplest answer wins.  Gracias nuevamente a todos.


----------



## ricardo_arjona

En mi opinión, _tocar los platillos _es ligeramente diferente. ¿En qué situación exacta te gustaría usar esa frase?


----------



## Na'ilah

Ahora, viene otro contexto en que el "crash" es más importante porque tiene que ver con que era un sonido FUERTE.  Pero aún así quiero que la persona haciendo la acción sea el sujeto de la oración y que los platillos sean el objeto del verbo.  
El señor .... los platillos


----------



## ricardo_arjona

_...hizo sonar..._ 

Creo que _hacer sonar _es mejor porque suena más enfático.


----------



## ricardo_arjona

(Además _tocar _es ligeramente ambiguo, porque _tocó los platillos_ puede significar _touched the cymbals_.)


----------



## Na'ilah

de acuerdo, ricardo.  thanks.


----------



## Lerma

ricardo_arjona said:


> (Además _tocar _es ligeramente ambiguo, porque _tocó los platillos_ puede significar _touched the cymbals_.)



Los platillos no dejan de ser un instrumento. Nadie se siente obligado a decir que si una de sus habilidades es tocar el piano, lo que hace es hacerlo sonar de forma armoniosa, no tocarlo físicamente, para lo que no se requiere una habilidad especial. Cualquiera lo puede hacer con independencia de su preparación musical.


----------



## ricardo_arjona

Sí, pero si yo te dijera «nombrá tres instrumentos musicales», JAMÁS nombrarías los platillos. ¿Por qué? Porque no forman parte del grupo más representativo. En cambio, la guitarra, por ejemplo, sí forma parte del grupo más representativo; por lo tanto, _tocar la guitarra_ es siempre _play the guitar_. Sin embargo, _tocar los platillos _NO SIEMPRE es _crash the cymbals_, o como se diga en inglés. Hay instrumentos (guitarra, violín, piano...) para los cuales el verbo _tocar _es totalmente inequívoco, salvo que se indique lo contrario, mientras que para otros instrumentos es necesario aclarar qué acepción del verbo _tocar _estoy utilizando.

_Juan tocó el piano. _(Todos interpretaríamos que Juan ejecutó una o más piezas musicales.)
_Juan tocó los platillos._ (Algunos podrían pensar que Juan sólo apoyó sus manos sobre los platillos.)
_Juan hizo sonar los platillos._ (Ya no hay dudas, Juan ejecutó el instrumento, independientemente de su habilidad musical; no se trata de eso, se trata de aclarar que los tocó en el sentido musical del término.)


----------



## Lerma

Siempre se puede marear la perdiz o rizar el rizo pero creo que continuar esta discusión sería estéril. Saludos. Lerma.


----------



## ricardo_arjona

No pretendía marear a nadie ni rizar nada (pido disculpas). Que _tocar _tenga una, dos o cien acepciones es algo secundario, sin importancia. Pero aun suponiendo que tuviera una única acepción (_hacer sonar algún instrumento_), lo cierto es que _El señor tocó los platillos_ no equivale 100% a _the man crashed the cymbals._ Y esa es precisamente la inquietud original. _To crash_ no es lo mismo que _to play_. Y Na'ilah no pregunta por _to play_ _the cymbals_. Ese es mi punto. Como dije anteriormente, _tocar _es ligeramente diferente. (Aun así, nunca dije que fuera incorrecto.) Saludos para vos también.


----------



## Agró

Vuelvo a proponer *tañer*. Sé que no es un verbo muy usual pero es el que mejor calza aquí. Por cierto, viene del latín _tangĕre_, que significa precisamente "tocar".
*
tañer**.* (Del lat. _tangĕre_).
* 1.     * tr. Tocar un instrumento musical de percusión o de cuerda, en especial una campana.
* 2.     * tr. ant. Ejercer el sentido del tacto.
* 3.     * tr. ant. Tratar superficialmente sobre alguna materia.
* 4.     * intr. *tamborilear*      (‖ con los dedos).
* 5.     * intr. desus. *corresponder*      (‖ tocar, pertenecer).


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## ricardo_arjona

En ese caso: _El señor tañó los címbalos_. Lo dejaría para un texto muy formal, quizás enciclopédico, de esos que requieren tener un diccionario cerca.


----------



## ordira

Me gustaría ver un poco más de contexto ya que el “crash” es un sonido muy particular de los platillos de batería, porque también existe el “splash”, el “ride” y otros más.  “Hacer sonar” y demás opciones son buenas, pero si el texto está hablando de algo específico, va a ser algo complicado encontrar algo tan exacto y tendremos que quedarnos con algún equivalente cercano.  En México, los que tocamos ese instrumentos decimos (de manera muy coloquial) “darle al “crash” o aberraciones de ese tipo, porque, en este caso, nos r referimos a un plato en particular.


----------



## ricardo_arjona

Creo que ése es otro de los puntos. No hay una expresión en castellano que sea tan fiel al tipo de instrumento, como lo es _crash _en inglés.


----------



## Na'ilah

The context is helping very young children to understand concepts of actions (things that WE do) that are very quiet like a whisper (telling a secret, talking quietly, etc.) and things that are NOT like a whisper (shouting, crashing cymbals together, roaring, etc.)  

You can play the cymbals quietly (pianissimo), or you can make them sound out over a whole symphony orchestra playing at full volume (fortissimo).  Both are are actually called "crashes" in English, although it sounds like an oxymoron, "pianissimo crash" is what you call one light "crash" of the cymbals in English.  
See the 3rd PP in this link: http://books.google.com/books?id=f5B-3ArQyVIC&pg=PA38&lpg=PA38&dq=cymbals+pianissimo&source=bl&ots=f7K8-ts2fU&sig=t9eGS3Fwoe6Jr9SD1CJE18G7iRg&hl=en&ei=D_qoSoHqBZXYNoDtybAG&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=2#v=onepage&q=cymbals%20pianissimo&f=false

BUT in this case we want the children to get the idea that we are talking about making a big noise.


----------



## ricardo_arjona

Aaaah... ¿Estamos hablando de los platillos como instrumento independiente, NO como parte de una batería? ¡Tanto debate para nada! 

Oraciones sacadas de diversas fuentes:

«El golpe cruzado o _chiao-chi _consiste en *chocar los címbalos* perpendicularmente para crear un sonido corto.»

«Hacían *chocar los címbalos* en la palabra "infierno"...»

«Uno de los músicos [...] hace *chocar los címbalos* de bronce.»

«...comenzaron a batir los tambores y a *chocar los címbalos* para apagar el grito...»

«Cecilia puso en marcha al oso y empezó a *chocar los platillos* haciendo mucho ruido.»

«En cualquier caso, cada una de las acciones que componen ese sistema técnico-artístico (mover la batuta, soplar, presionar teclas, batir los instrumentos de percusión, rasgar las cuerdas de la guitarra, *chocar los platillos*, etc.) se produce físicamente, por contacto...»

Después de todo, _chocar _y _to crash _se parecen bastante. Claro, yo pensaba en los platos de la batería, en cuyo caso _chocar los platos_ me suena raro. Por eso insistía yo tanto con _hacer sonar_.


----------



## Na'ilah

Chacar los platillos entonces....  Mucho debate, pero no diría que fue para nada.  Yo aprendí bastante.  Gracias a todos.


----------



## stretch

Na'ilah said:


> Chocar los platillos entonces.... Mucho debate, pero no diría que fue para nada. Yo aprendí bastante. Gracias a todos.


----------



## Na'ilah

Bueno ojo, strech.  Grocias...  digo, gracias.


----------

